# [Nero] Fehlermeldung beim DVD brennen --> Buffer zu groß



## Dr Dau (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Seit einiger Zeit lassen sich bei mir keine DVD's mehr brennen.
O.g. Fehlermeldung kommt noch vor dem Brennvorgang.

Nero Burning Rom:
CD R: schreiben --> funktioniert
CD RW: formatieren --> funktioniert
CD RW: schreiben --> fuktioniert
CD/CD R/CD RW: lesen --> funktioniert
DVD R: schreiben --> funktioniert nicht
DVD RW: formatieren --> funktioniert nicht
DVD RW: schreiben --> funktioniert nicht

Nero Express:
gleiches wie bei Nero Burning Rom

Nero CD-DVD Speed:
DVD RW: formatieren --> fuktioniert (vgl. mit oben)

Zum System:
Den Brenner (Samsung TS-H552B) habe ich in 2 völlig unterschiedlichen Rechnern ausprobiert (einmal SIS Chipsatz unter XP, einmal VIA Chipsatz unter W2k).
In beiden Rechnern lief der Brenner zuvor immer ohne Probleme (mit gleicher Nero Version).
Da ich ein Gewohnheitsmensch bin, mache ich natürlich auch keine Updates.
Ausser wenn ich evtl. eine Neuinstallation (zuletzt vor rund 2,5 Jahren) mache, dann dauert die Installation aber auch gleich mehrere Tage weil ich alles genau teste und konfiguriere.
Oder kurz gesagt: mein System hat sich nicht verändert. 

Mittlerweile habe ich es aber auch schon mit einem Firmware- und Nero-Update versucht..... ohne Erfolg/Veränderung (in beiden Rechnern).
Ein wechsel der Rohlingsorte hat auch nichts gebracht, wobei die bisherige Sorte ja sonst auch immer funktioniert hatte (aber man kann ja nie wissen was die Hersteller da treiben  ).

Eigentlich währe ich jetzt an dem Punkt wo ich sagen würde dass der Brenner defekt ist..... wenn da nicht die Sache mit Nero CD-DVD Speed währe.

Google hat mir (da der Brenner in den unveränderten Systemen ja sonst immer funktioniert hatte) auch nicht weitergeholfen.

Fällt euch noch etwas ein?

Wenn mir jemand sagen kann welche Linux Live-CD ein Brennprogramm hat, welches auch DVD's brennen kann, könnte ich diese Möglichkeit auch noch testen.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Ach ja, mit den Einstellungen für den Ultrapuffer habe ich auch schon experimentiert (von 1 bis 80 MB).
Bisher stand er immer auf "Automatische Konfiguration".
Für den Cache-Speicher sind knapp 17 GB frei.
[/edit]


----------



## mc_gulasch (24. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dir mit dem Brenner helfen kann. Ich hatte nur mal nen ähnlichen Fall und bei mir war die Platte voll ^^. 
Zu Linux: Imho hat Ubuntu Feisty Fawn (7.04) ein Brennprogramm inne.

Viel Erfolg!

[edit]
Gerade erst dein Edit gelesen. Platte hat sich also erledigt.
[\edit]


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Juni 2007)

Hast du evtl. mal andere Rohlinge probiert? evtl. stellen diese ja das ganze Problem dar, auch wenns unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juni 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Hast du evtl. mal andere Rohlinge probiert?


Schon probiert..... siehe oben. 

Ubuntu lade ich mir grad runter.
Auch wenns mein Problem nicht lösen wird, so weiss ich dann zumindest (wenn der Brennvorgang funktioniert) dass es kein Hardwareproblem ist.
Aber eigentlich dürfte es kein Hardwareproblem sein..... denn sonst würde das formatieren mit Nero CD-DVD Speed nicht funktionieren.
Schaun wir mal.....


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2007)

So, unter Ubuntu klappt das brennen..... der Brenner ist also OK.
Bleibt halt die Frage warum der Brenner unter Windows am rumzicken ist.


----------

